# I must be doing it wrong!



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Can some one direct me to a set of videos that show me how to go from a rolag to yarn?
I have some lovely , fluffy rolags. Some are all wool, some a mix of wool and llams and some all llama.
I am trying to figure which I like best but I seem to be having a problem going from rolag to yarn. I am using a drop spindle. 

I have a sample roving from a friend. At first look it seems to be all nice in one direction but at a closer look It seems to just be fibers of 1/2 " long. and mine have fibers going in all directions. I am OK with that if that is how it is. 
I do not ever intend to have wonderful yarn, but would like to have yarn suitable for socks or sweaters.

Thanks


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

With fibers only 1/2" long, I'll recommend Abby Franquemont's spinning cotton on drop spindle.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBsQzJPxIQ8[/ame]


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry i guess I was not clear.
I do not find working with the 1/2 ' fibers easy for me I will stick with my rolags.

Not sure if I have too much twist but as I put the two together it just looks like I put two together.
Do I have to ply ?

Here are some photos


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Trying to understand what you are meaning her so stick with me a minute. The yarn you have a picture of is what you have spun? Has it been plied or is that a single? If it is a single it looks good for a first yarn. I notice it is no longer on your spindle, what is your intension? Do you want to ply it or are you wanting to keep it a single? If you want it to be a single, set your twist and start using it. If you want to ply it wind it off the spindle into a ball and begin plying.

Are you spinning from the curled up end of the rolag? That is how they are intended to be spun. You can also predraft you fibers out of the rolag and sort of make your own roving to spin from.

I thing 1/2" is way too short to spin for a first yarn (personally I wouldn't spin it) unless you are spinning cotton.

Did any of that help you?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This looks like a good and simple video http://youtu.be/OQdOyzlg9WM


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

The yarn was plied. Every thing I found said I needed to do that but It is not working. 
Yes I am taking it from the ends and sometimes i am predrafting depending on the fibers.
I went back and spun some more leaving it a single and I like it. Can I simply put less twist in if I want to use it as a single?
Do i still need to set it in hot water?

yes you have been helpful


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

To be honest, you only need enough twist in your single to hold it all together. So if you have really long fibers, 6+" long you will only need a few twists per in to hold it all together. If you have super short, like your 1/2" long fibers you need a lot of twist to hold it all together. Likewise if if is a slippery fiber, like rabbit or alpaca..... If you have ever knit with any of the Brown Sheep Company yarns then you have knit with a single. If you happen to have any on hand look at that carefully, untwist it and see what you think.

You do not have to wet it to set it, you can just leave it on the spindle or bobbin over night and that will also set the twist. Generally you are better off wetting it. For me, wetting it is washing it. It is amazing how much dirt your hands carry and how much may still be in the fibers.

Keep in mind that if you knit with a single your knitting with have a slight cant to it.

How are you plying your yarns? Usually you have to "over twist" your singles just a bit if you are going to ply them. That is something that sort of becomes second nature as your experience builds.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks again.
I am determined to at the very least turn these sheep and llamas into socks and sweaters.
I asked before but will ask again, will the 100% llama have enough memory for socks? or should I add a touch of wool? I knit a 4x4 square and absolutely love the look and feel. The wool I have is not the softest.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Llama doesn't have a memory. It will stretch and continue to stretch. It will definitely benefit from wool.

What type of sheep do you have?


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

These kind of sheep.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those look like Shetlands


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

They are a cross between a female that had the same face but the most beautiful fleece. Fine and curly.
The male I still have is most likely a meat breed and has very coarse fleece. I am not even going to work with his until I am ready to make a braided rug.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

JillyG, I had to laugh. You said, "a cross between a female......."....and I thought you were going to say _a male_. Cute sheep!


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

so I did this!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay :sing: you're knitting . Told you you could do it. Just remember ther are ONLY wo stitches in knitting, knit (K) and purl (P). Everything else is just a manipulation of those two stitches. Well done!!!

Wait, is that your own spun yarn? That looks great!! Sorry for the above babble, I got caught up in the moment.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes my yarn!
I have been knitting since I was about 5.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Your yarn looks good. Are you happy with it?

Yea, like I said I got caught up in the moment :ashamed:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Very nice first yarn! Woot!


----------

